# Sauvegarde shsh pour jailbreak



## bertol65 (7 Août 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai utilisé TinyUmbrella pour sauvegarder les shsh de mon ipad sur mon bureau, mais ils n'y apparaissent pas ! Comment être sur qu'ils sont bien sauvegardés ?
Merci.


----------



## wamyepa (7 Août 2013)

Regarde le chemin ou TinyUmbrella &#224; sauvegard&#233;...c'est .shsh


----------



## bertol65 (7 Août 2013)

Non justement j'ai changé pour desktop mais ils n'y sont pas. Comment etre sûr qu'ils sont sauvegardés ?


----------



## Lauange (9 Août 2013)

Si tu ne vois pas les 8 fichiers qu'il doit déposer sur ton bureau, c'est que cela ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## bertol65 (17 Août 2013)

Les fichiers sont introuvables mais dans Tinyumbrella j'ai le device model, ECID, ECID(HEX), serial number, EMEI remplis. donc sauvegardés qqpart ?

Comment fait on pour insérer des images dans les réponses ?
Je clique sur Insérer Image mais on me demande une url ! Mon image est sur mon bureau.


----------



## Lauange (18 Août 2013)

fais une recherche sur ton disque en précisant .shsh


----------

